# Worried about Brian??



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well you should be, my wife is at her wits end.

Go on, cheer him up a bit  ....

http://tinyurl.com/p538o5w

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

possibly the most irritating advertising gimmick ever. Yuk


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I was kind of hoping there would be a "blow up" button. :twisted:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

WHO


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm distraught, I thought it was real 

Does that mean that there is no baby Olag as well? :sad10:

pete


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm distraught . . . They should have left Brian & snagged Cameron, I'm sure no one would miss him.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

peejay said:


> I'm distraught, I thought it was real
> 
> Does that mean that there is no baby Olag as well? :sad10:
> 
> pete


There had better be a baby Oleg. :evil:

Otherwise we have been conned into buying Insurance. 

As for Brian, I hope he is atop a pile of scrap metal at Tilbury Docks.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Leave that irritating know it all up there, or put it in the crusher :evil: 

tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Leave that irritating know it all up there, or put it in the crusher :evil:
> 
> tony


Are we back to talking about Starkey? :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Seems not everyone is a fan of the Meerkats either. :twisted:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

barryd said:


> Seems not everyone is a fan of the Meerkats either. :twisted:


At least barry you can make a decent casserole out of the Meerkats

Luverly with Chianti HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

As I sit here looking through my 'office' window I can see the local scrap yard, the sun shining on the scattered remains of the structure of a Tesco store, and held high aloft by a bright yellow crane is a white shiny robot thingy with the name 'Confused' embossed on it's front. 

Multitudes of local peasants are hurling inanimate objects in the direction of the object swinging in the breeze that keeps uttering the plaintive cry of 'Save Brian'.

OMG!

Someone has started taking pot shots with a rifle at the symbol of consumer stupidity being help aloft for ridicule and hopefully disembowelment.

I can report small chunks of metal and plastic are flying through the air, against 'Elf and Safety regulation, and I can hear a Police siren in the distance, now rapidly approaching, and as I slowly type the Police car has arrived to the cheers of the gathered throng.

Officers with 'Find Brian Squad' on their uniforms have emerged from the vehicle and with great haste the four of them are unwinding and putting in place over a vast distance the obligatory blue and white plastic tape proclaiming 'Police - Do Not Cross'.

This has unnerved the mob of locals who seem intent in destroying the robot but to a man are now venting there anger on the ubiquitous Hot Dog stall holder who has apparently run out of sausages and ketchup.

Mayhem is breaking outside my modest house in a semi-rural area, see local Estate Agent for details of how to purchase this property, as a lynching crowd have burst the Police barriers and have managed to grab 'Brian' from the jaws of the crane.

Those of you of a mild disposition should read no more as I see the poor figure of 'Brian' hidden from my view by a blood lusting group of wild eyed people intent on erasing Brian from the cultural heights he had been inspired to surmount in recent months by his masters of a Corporate Conglomerate.

Pieces of white material, wires, electrodes, fuses and other trappings of robotic paraphernalia are being hurled asunder by the drug infused gathering.

Sadly I have to report that 'Brian' is no more – defunct, not of this World, dead, obliterated, passed on – call it what you may but the search squad of our finest Police Officers with heads bowed return to their car in a sombre mood as they realise it's back to Motorway patrol for them tomorrow.

Call off the dogs, tear down the Wanted posters, disperse the vigilante groups, take away the road blocks and let us all return to the normality we knew before the hunt for Brian was implemented.

The blue and white Police tape flutters aimlessly in the cold breeze, the mob have dispersed to a local hostelry to moisten their lips in anticipation of a General Election campaign and the remnants of 'Brian' swirl around the now silent Scrap yard.

But I'm sure I can still hear the soft but still distinct sound of a ghostly voice pleading for one and all to 'Save Brian' - too late I fear.

But could he still possibly be resurrected in another form and shape?

We must wait and see!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bluddy hell Keith, I'm fillin' up here.

You should be Brians biographer.

Pete


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well l have been helping little Brian. There are some miserable people out there. :roll:


----------

